# Wanted Florida ocean view 7nts begin Mar 8



## Fairfax (Feb 10, 2014)

In this case size doesn't matter. Start date could vary by a couple of days. We would like a decent resort with a pretty view.


----------



## Fairfax (Feb 10, 2014)

Actually Gulf view would be fine too.


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 10, 2014)

PM sent to you


----------



## Kola (Feb 10, 2014)

Fairfax said:


> In this case size doesn't matter. Start date could vary by a couple of days. We would like a decent resort with a pretty view.



Are you interested in a studio at the 5 Star  resort Westin Cape Coral Marina Village ?
Sat. March  8 - 15
Send me a PM if you wish to  discuss details.


----------

